# Self improvement



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am one of the many who have been greatly influenced by Rack and his incredible journey which comes to an end for him this coming Sunday. The guy has done incredible and he sings the praises of his mate Scott so highly I thought I'd be better of just contacting him to ask what he offers as a PT. It didn't take me long to decide that I wanted to work with him to be honest as I know I am capable of following orders to the letter and this is just what Rack has done!

So anyway, here I am on day one of my new diet and workout regime. Well coming to the end of day one as it goes...

Been rather eventful and fun, and I now realise how much work people put into get to where they want to achieve, yes, even after day one!

Following orders isn't as easy as it may first appear. I mean you have to break old habits and be constantly in guard just to prevent any slip ups and it's rather exhausting!

I've done ok though, so far I've only missed my post workout shake. I was gutted for an hour until I got home from the gym and started cooking the next meal but I figured I could let myself slip up one time on day one and learn from it. Plus it wasn't as if I just cleared out the bakery!

The workout was awesome, spurred on by the excitement of it all I completed all bar one excercise which I now believe to be Scott's idea of a sick joke lol Without giving away too much of the program he had me exhaust my chest with incline and flat work plus distracting me with other volume excercised and then toward the end before calf raises he sticks in a 3 sets 15 reps of pec deck flyes!! You got me mate, looked a right **** pressing 10 kg toward my sternum.

1-0 you 

In other news I managed to crush an ampule top and get a shard of glass in my thumb and it still wants to bleed even now  put it down to being a nervous wreck this time. If it happens again I'll confirm it as stupidity.

So I've kept that's basically what has happened today so far, kept short because it's hurting typing on my phone with my thumbs.

Here are my stats, no pics yet because I look like ****e which in turn is why I'm doing all this. I'm sure one will surface when Scott has seen a before and progress pics and then he can serenade me for being the untra alpha and another success story... Here's hoping 

Ps NoHomo ^^

Height = 188cm

Weight = 97kg

Age = 24

Years trained = 2

Waist above navel = 36.5 inches

Chest = 42 inches

Right arm = 13 inches (straight, cold)

Left arm = 13.5 inches

Right quad = 25 inches

Left quad = 25 inches


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Do you live close by or is a long distance method still as effective? Seems RACK and the likes have done impressively well under his guidance!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't know where he lives mate, all contact has bee done via email. Can't see why it wouldn't be just as effective providing you can push yourself.

Plus most of the PT's I've seen in the gym are fat or skinny and I wouldn't want to be taking advice from them for free let alone pay lol at least with Scott we have all seen first hand what he can do by following the journals of those he is working with.

Put simply he knows his stuff and it shows, which is enough for me


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

He obviously knows what he is doing!! Is it just training you've been advised on or everything...diet etc. Am

Interested to see how you get on


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Everything mate, I've got my diet laid out to the gram and gym sessions for the next two weeks. All you have to do is tell him your goals and he will tell you how to get there!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Another one !

Good luck with your goals mate, take before and afters!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice one Alan.

I left the shake because I had to make a detour after the gym. My mate had to go visit his kids, as he lives next door we share the driving to gym.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome to Team Alpha mate 

Feels great to know I helped to inspire you and hope I can help drive you to kick a55 as muchas I have!

Told you its simple, just follow orders and the results will come. Get ready for some HARD work, but if it was easy then everyone would look like part of Team Alpha haha

#DoOrDie


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck fella..


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome, good luck mate


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers guys,

I've got the farking WORST doms today and it is leg day too 

Happens to be my day off work so I woke up an hour later and so delaying everything by that hour. Got pip in my ar$e cheek to top things off 

I've just got back from enrolling on a night course in advanced excel and nipped to the shop on the way back and have got the other half preparing my food for the next couple of day so that cushions the blow of waking up feeling like I'd been hit by a train and kicked in the bum by Roberto Carlos lol

Generally I like leg days but I know I'm going to be in agony tomorrow because I've not lifted weight in such a long time but as they all say

#DoOrDie!


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

Could I ask the cost of this? as its something I would consider.

Thanks


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

dannw said:


> Could I ask the cost of this? as its something I would consider.
> 
> Thanks


Less than you'd think, drop him a PM and he will give you all the details. I don't want to be speaking out of turn mate.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got back from the gym, done legs today but had to replace the squats with deep seated leg press as the smith machine is broke in the gym I used today, quite frustrating. Feel quality now I'm out, had to neck a painkiller to get over the doms from yesterday's exercises!

I'm only on day two but I'm wondering how long until I adapt to knowing how much weight to lift? The volume on today's session was very high with 4 sets of 20 leg extensions as an example and I've been used to lifting higher weight for far less reps, must be a reason why I'm doing it but I'll leave that for Scott to clear up. I didn't manage to complete it today but I didn't do bad with 20, 17, 16, 13 and only the last set was lowered slightly in weight. Everything else was spot on 

Diet has been 100% too!

Tomorrow is day off but right now I feel I could give more, I'll see what the boss says!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Looks like I'll be in agony tomorrow then!

Cheers for clearing that up Scott.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I enjoy the pain tbh, means I must be doing something right 

I've just logged my diet on the myfitnesspal app and my calorie intake is ridiculously high according to that! LOL

Worrying part is that you said we would start out low and build up? What weight we aiming for mate?


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Glad you say about the recovery levels because I can't move today! Leg day yesterday added to my upper body pain lol I'm on a super dose of vit c that you recommended because I fear I've been passed on a virus from work, may be why I'm worse than normal tbh.

Got all my food in me today and it's getting easier to prep things for the following day now that every ingredient is fresh in my mind 

All I need now is a good nights sleep please!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh and I've also got myself a paper gym log so I can record the weights I'm lifting, I'll weigh myself each Monday and also do measurements during the week which will help with motivation


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck with this pal, I've heard good things about Scott, I'll follow your progress see what he does for u.

I workout at home so dunno if he would be able to work with me :/


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I've literally spent the last 2 days in bed with some kind of bug which a few people I know are suffering with. Had me in pools of sweat but freezing cold yesterday morning and vomiting last night. My appetite is shot to pieces mainly because I can't seem to keep anything down, I have just had an evening meal though and feel slightly better but feel like shyte for missing two important gym sessions 

Sooo what can I do about it? I'll train tomorrow instead! And Sunday!

Not ideal playing catch up but got to be done, I just hope my appetite comes back sooner rather than later as I won't be growing without food in me.

On the plus side the leg and chest doms have improved markedly so bring on the next bout of pain!!!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I completed week one yesterday!

Did the arm session which went well I think. Have woke up this morning with slightly sore arms which will probably be aching like fook later.

I'm back eating properly again after a day and a half where I couldn't keep anything down, happier now that I can add fish and red meat to my evening meal every other day 

My weight has gone up by a kilo to 98kg but that is possibly due to having a couple beers yesterday watching the football?

Feeling good today and was surprised at how strong I felt doing arms yesterday, so I'm really looking forward to doing chest again in a couple of hours!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

What are your exact goals for this phase? Get your workouts up mate, not exact rep and sets Scott won't mind this!

Careful with the beers lol! What game were you watching?

Get smashing those pb's this week and nailing that diet!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Goals are to add muscle and reduce fat, especially around the belly/back area where I hold all mine!

I'll get my training up when I get on the laptop, would actually prefer putting that on here tbh but wasn't sure so thanks for clearing that up.

I did ask if a a few beers on a Sunday was ok btw, he seemed ok with it. Not ideal but it won't be every week 

I ended up watching both games, quite a successful day I thought, had a tenner on Gerrard 1st goal and as a gooner drawing at the champions was a good result even more so the way we did it!

As for personal bests in the gym I don't have a lot to aim for lol shouldn't take long for me to up them but it's not something I've ever recorded before. I've started now though


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea he's fine with exercises and pbs being put up good so we can get involved! Don't give all the alpha secrets though ha.

****nal were awesome shame you had that spanner gervinho up front, don't understand how you can play for a top side like ****nal and not even be able to pass with your left foot!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Gervinho as another frustrating player that Wenger insists on sticking by, to be fair what he has shown this season so far is a massive improvement on last season but yesterday he was shocking!

Anyway I just got back from the chest session which was grueling!! Feel amazing right now but that again was hard work. I don't know whether is is because I did arms yesterday but I didn't feel as strong and my triceps are sore anyway, i got through it though a d exhausted my muscles which is obviously the idea.

Leg day tomorrow, my favourite


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:huh:What you got beers in your diet and I cant have ben and jerrys in mine ?

I'm sending Scott an email now :whistling:

All jokes aside mate post some pics it will be good for motivation


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193656-zero-hero-12.html

 and you better comment on my journal from now on is tit for tat :laugh:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Subbed mate  I'll get some pics up soon mate, I've not got the confidence to do it yet if I'm honest. I'm a long way behind all of you guys but I know it won't take long to catch up. Just that when you look at me it shows right now.

Plus I get beers on a Sunday in mines, as long as there is football on. I had him tailor it to fit that in  however I'll be a good boy this weekend as villa v west brom isn't worth getting out of bed for imho lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt, the starting pics you put up are just that, starting pics. We all have to have them, putting them up gives you a lot more drive to push harder and further, trust me no one's starting pics can be as bad as my 18st ones. And jsut think of the smile you'll have on your face come 6 months time when you do your own before and after shot.

I'm not telling you to put a pic up but just explaining that no matter what you look like, you're doing the right thing to change it and not only look, but to feel better about yourself. And you're not a long way behind anyone, we're all jsut at different stages in our own development


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Starting pics and now you guys can see what I mean!

But we all start somewhere I guess.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Massive well done for gettin them on line mate, takes balls that does no matter how you look.

6 months time you'll be uploading your progress pics and smiling at these ones thinking "Look how far I've come!"


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers Rack, not something I wanted to do tbh but I can see why it would help me in the long run as in no way do I want to look like this in 6 months!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You've called your journal "Self Improvement", that's exactly what Scott and the rest of the Team will help you do. Don't think of things like "Oh I'm not as ripped/strong as you lot" think "I'm gonna work my ass off and show all them lot what 3d abs look like!" This is far more of a mental game than a physical one. Few months time you'll be puttin more pics on than me and scott put together haha

Stick with the plan mate and reep the rewards you'll get from it


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

My arms are absolutely killing me today! Legs in a couple of hours and I'll send an update for them after.

Here was how yesterday went...

Lat Pulldown (in place of chins a my gym have condemned the chin machine awaiting parts)

50KG for reps

Incline dumbbell press

12KG, 14KG, 16KG for reps and sets (still struggling to find a weight that suits at the moment, would have been heavier but I misread the gym notes Scott sent so ended up doing more sets than neccesary and also to failure which no doubt negatively affected the rest of my session!)

Barbell Row

50KG for reps

Dumbell press

14KG for Reps

Pull downs

40KG for reps

Dumbell flyes

10KG for reps

Pec Machine

20KG for reps but had nothing left at this point!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> You've called your journal "Self Improvement", that's exactly what Scott and the rest of the Team will help you do. Don't think of things like "Oh I'm not as ripped/strong as you lot" think "I'm gonna work my ass off and show all them lot what 3d abs look like!" This is far more of a mental game than a physical one. Few months time you'll be puttin more pics on than me and scott put together haha
> 
> Stick with the plan mate and reep the rewards you'll get from it


Thanks buddy 

the best part about all this is that we are in it together and it can be a lonely game as it is. Not everyone will understand why we eat what we eat or do the same things day in day out but we all do which makes it so much easier to stick with, are we the sane ones in a made world or the other way around?! We know what "they" think!

Your support means a lot, if I can dedicate myself to this game and give even half as much as you have god knows what I can achieve! Exciting thought that


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea well done mate for getting them up, you are going to be another poster boy for scotts work! Stick at it and i bet you will have radical changes in the next few weeks !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You should be wanting to beat me, not only goin for half the dedication I've got haha. I put myself up against Scott to keep myself focussed, always gotta keep your game on top form 

I've been well down in the depth with my own self image for many years and know exactly how people can feel about themselves and how others view them so I'm good at motivating them to kick ass, I love doing it tbh and love the fact so many are doign so well with Team Alpha due to the support and knowledge base. Liek you say it can be a lonely game but we all stick together and it's much easier. Drop me a line any time mate if you're finding something a little tough.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea well done mate for getting them up, you are going to be another poster boy for scotts work! Stick at it and i bet you will have radical changes in the next few weeks !


Hope so mate, he will probably have me go up to 18st too now :lol:

Just necked my pre workout shake and packed my post wo in my bad gearing up for legs, bring on the pain *gulp*


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> You should be wanting to beat me, not only goin for half the dedication I've got haha. I put myself up against Scott to keep myself focussed, always gotta keep your game on top form
> 
> I've been well down in the depth with my own self image for many years and know exactly how people can feel about themselves and how others view them so I'm good at motivating them to kick ass, I love doing it tbh and love the fact so many are doign so well with Team Alpha due to the support and knowledge base. Liek you say it can be a lonely game but we all stick together and it's much easier. Drop me a line any time mate if you're finding something a little tough.


I'll give it my all, I don't do things by half but it's not about beating you as I'm doing it for myself at the end of the day. It was more acknowledgement of the hard work you've put in, can't see me getting in a stage tbh!!

Expect a PM mid set of the last leg extensions mate. I find them a bit tough


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just got back from my leg session, took me am hour to get there because they closed the bridge towards the A316 for some reason. Left me fuming anyway so took it out on the weights!

I feel fuc*ing terrible now, felt like I was going to pass out when doing extensions and that was only the 2nd exercise :lol:

By the end of the session my legs were jelly and I was holding onto both handrails all the way down the stairs to keep me from folding to the floor *epitome of cool*

So the session looked like this...

Hamstring curls

60kg for reps

Leg extensions

35kg for a lot of reps (!)

Leg press machine (in place of smith squats as the floor was sectioned off)

60kg for reps

Leg press (ultra wide, wide, medium, close)

70kg for reps

Bike

3.8 miles in 10 mins

Ab crunch machine

20kg for reps

Tomorrow off!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Gotta love the jelly legs Ive been struggling all day today after training them yesterday, where abouts you from Matt?


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Grew up in feltham where my mum and step dad still live my bird is in twickenham and I train at the stadium or sunbury where London Irish train! I reside wherever is easier for me between the two.

You local then Al?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Nooo lol think your about 200 miles away just wondered mate, good to know your a southern fairy :lol:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

That should have been obvious to you when I said I was a gooner mate?!

Though to be fair it'd have been more obvious had I said I was a united fan lol

I'll let you off though, northern lads tend to get a bit of leeway when it comes to this kind of thing. Can't work out why that might be...

:lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Man massive well done for putting pics up.....!

Your in decent shape buddy and very young like Scott said drastick changes shall come verey quickly 

Plus your a natty ! ps How do you think I feel next to Sharpy and Liam :crying:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

reza85 said:


> Man massive well done for putting pics up.....!
> 
> Your in decent shape buddy and very young like Scott said drastick changes shall come verey quickly
> 
> Plus your a natty ! ps How do you think I feel next to Sharpy and Liam :crying:


Thanks for the kind words big man 

I reckon you've been cheating though, perhaps a few beers as you seem to have your beer goggles on lol

No seriously thanks for that mate, I realize I have a long way to go but now I'm on the right track as we all are!

And everything I have achieved so far has been done natty but that's not much other than to lose a bit of weight!

Everything has changed now though...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm natty now too mate


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well Test is naturally occurring so I guess I could say I'm still natty :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Matt*2010 said:


> Well Test is naturally occurring so I guess I could say I'm still natty :lol:


LOL so now your dipping your little toes in son ? :laugh:

- - - Updated - - -



Matt*2010 said:


> Well Test is naturally occurring so I guess I could say I'm still natty :lol:


LOL so now your dipping your little toes in son ? :laugh:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Just a quick update, I've not done my measurements yet but I've gained 8lbs in under 2 weeks! Obviously some of this will be water etc but I definitely feel bigger and stronger 

All my food has been going down, getting a bit easier now but yesterday I had a really big craving for a tuna mayo sandwich so I caved there :lol:

Started an evening course at college last night too so I missed my evening meal, other than that everything has been spot on.

Shoulder session this afternoon and it will be my first one as I missed last weeks due to illness so not sure what to expect but bring it on!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

maaaaaate, how can you cave for just a sandwich lol When you get a treat meal it'll taste so much better knowing you've had to wait for it 

Expect pain and lots of sweat on the delt session, will check in for a post on it


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

@RACK Mate I know it's bad but in my defense it was on whole meal bread and only a tablespoon of light mayo :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:laugh: What you get beers and treat meal I have defiantly pulled a short straw some were.

Or maybe i'm just to fat


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

reza85 said:


> :laugh: What you get beers and treat meal I have defiantly pulled a short straw some were.
> 
> Or maybe i'm just to fat


I think I'm being given a wide berth because our goals are different at this stage mate?

I'm looking to add muscle and lose fat, I appear to be getting away with not gaining too much fat at the moment but I've still got the fat I'm aiming to get rid of :lol:

My meal plan isn't really diet food tbh, I even have bacon in there each night 

I did the shoulder session earlier, they were burning and pumped like never before but the weights I lifted were ridiculously low! It gives me somewhere to build from at least but again it is hard to know what weights to lift for the rep ranges Scott has given me. I'll come away from this week enlightened to that so I can push on a lot next week!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Same mate my diet is full of really good food Ive enjoyed the last 3 weeks but have been warned about the upcoming onslaught! Enjoy it while it lasts I think hes easing you in lol

- - - Updated - - -

Same mate my diet is full of really good food Ive enjoyed the last 3 weeks but have been warned about the upcoming onslaught! Enjoy it while it lasts I think hes easing you in lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Weights aren't too important at the stage Matt, form over function for now. I finished my session off curling the 30lb barbell last night WTF!!!!! Good job I'd locked my ego in the car haha

Well done on another week of the plan done


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:devil2: looks like fun days are on there way to you Matt lol

Team Alpha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

C'mon Reza, you for the # haha

#TeamAlpha


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I delayed my arm session until yesterday morning due to work commitments on Friday, glad I did too because I smashed it yesterday by my own standards 

Lifted more weight than last week and for more reps, I did fail on a couple of excercises but I'll just keep the weight the same until I reach the desired reps on those.

Diet wasn't the best yesterday, all went well until I had 4 beers last night and went out for a nandos with the other half, no worse than last week though I guess.

I've logged everything on my phone and will get it down here as soon as I've logged it in my paper one, nice to have some goals to be honest and I'm feeling really positive about everything. One more week before all is changed again which gives me one last chance to smash ye previous 2 weeks.

Put simply... BRING IT ON


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Orders recieved and this week I'm upping weights and lowering reps!

Now that I've got last week to directly compare against I'll try to keep this updated this week and I'll also be posting more pics in the near future so we can compare where I was at week one.

Today was chest and back and went as follows...

Lat pulldowns last week total reps 23 at 50kg > this week 23 reps at 60kg - IMPROVED

Incline DB press last week I ballsed up and did 6 sets to failure with numerous weights heaviest being 16kg > this week total of 18 reps at 20kg - could have managed more!

Barbell row last week total of 22 reps with 50kg being the heaviest set > this week total of 18 reps at 60kg > IMPROVED

Flat DB press last week total of 17 reps at 14kg > this week total of 16 reps at 20kg - IMPROVED

Lat pulldows last week total of 21 reps at 40kg > this week total of 23 reps at 50kg - IMPROVED

Incline DB flyes last week total of 19 reps weight lowered after first set to an average of 8kg > this week 18 reps at 12kg - IMPROVED

DB shrugs last week I failed after the first set lifiting the 36kg DBs > This week total of 24 reps at 28kgs - IMPROVED

Pec machine flyes last week total of 45 reps at 20kg > this week total of 43 reps at 30kg - IMPROVED

Now I know that there have been a couple of very big jumps in there by my standards and I'm pleased that everything is heading in the right direction but this is only my 3rd week finding my feet weight training again so a culmination if things have obviously postively affected my workouts, not least that I seem to have got over the alarm phase and my doms are not crippling me anymore :lol:

Looking forward to legs tomorrow but not sure if I'm to up the weights again and lower the reps for these?

Legs respond better to a higher rep range I thought?

Oh and I now weigh 104kg clothed from 98kg clothed at the start so an increase of 13lbs :lol:


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow that is insane man 13 pounds thats huge bro well done


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yuo'll enjoy the lower reps on legs mate, always feels good to up weights a lot too due to not having to lift it as many times. Boosts mood well high


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Well todays leg session was certainly different from the previous two! If they are not sore tomorrow I want to know why. Legs are the one area where I feel I can push myself really hard and it always get me panting for air and heart rate higher than any cardio I've done everytime. I took the caffeine tabs again today and feel like I crashed in a big way but I'm not sure if that is because of how hard I pushed myself? Weights are still light in the grand scheme of things but they're all moving in the right direction and because I lowered reps I tried and succeeded in some pretty hefy jumps. It went as follows...

Last week Hamstring Curls total reps 20 at 55kg > this week total of 14 reps at 75kg - IMPROVED

Last week Leg Extensions total of 70 reps at 35kg > this week a total of 32 reps at 60kg - IMPROVED

Last week Seated Leg Press total of 30 reps at 60kg > this week a total of 16 reps first at 90kg which was too easy so I upped it to 120kg - IMPROVED

Last week Leg Press (ultra wide, wide, medium, close) total of 40 reps at 70kg > this week a total of 33 reps at 110kg - IMPROVED

By this point I was spent and dizzee and could only manage 5 mins on the bike as opposed to the 10 last week 

Last week Ab Crunch Machine total of 50 reps at 20kg > This week a total of 26 reps at 35 kg - Felt like an improvement but unfortunately not!

Quite pleased with todays session but I will probably be giving caffeine a miss for the next couple of sessions to see how I feel, real tired today and looking forward to getting my last meal down me and get some time in the sack to GROW!

Next session on thrusday for shoulders 

- - - Updated - - -

Well todays leg session was certainly different from the previous two! If they are not sore tomorrow I want to know why. Legs are the one area where I feel I can push myself really hard and it always get me panting for air and heart rate higher than any cardio I've done everytime. I took the caffeine tabs again today and feel like I crashed in a big way but I'm not sure if that is because of how hard I pushed myself? Weights are still light in the grand scheme of things but they're all moving in the right direction and because I lowered reps I tried and succeeded in some pretty hefy jumps. It went as follows...

Last week Hamstring Curls total reps 20 at 55kg > this week total of 14 reps at 75kg - IMPROVED

Last week Leg Extensions total of 70 reps at 35kg > this week a total of 32 reps at 60kg - IMPROVED

Last week Seated Leg Press total of 30 reps at 60kg > this week a total of 16 reps first at 90kg which was too easy so I upped it to 120kg - IMPROVED

Last week Leg Press (ultra wide, wide, medium, close) total of 40 reps at 70kg > this week a total of 33 reps at 110kg - IMPROVED

By this point I was spent and dizzee and could only manage 5 mins on the bike as opposed to the 10 last week 

Last week Ab Crunch Machine total of 50 reps at 20kg > This week a total of 26 reps at 35 kg - Felt like an improvement but unfortunately not!

Quite pleased with todays session but I will probably be giving caffeine a miss for the next couple of sessions to see how I feel, real tired today and looking forward to getting my last meal down me and get some time in the sack to GROW!

Next session on thrusday for shoulders


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Enjoy your day off I know how much they are needed lol ! Well done on beating reps and weight keep that going and you will be packing some serious meat on


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Enjoy your day off I know how much they are needed lol ! Well done on beating reps and weight keep that going and you will be packing some serious meat on


Cheers mate, works out pretty well as I've got tomorrow off the gym but college in the evening but the blow is softened because Thursday is my rotated day off work 

Touch!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea me too pal no gym or work so feet up all day !

- - - Updated - - -

Yea me too pal no gym or work so feet up all day !


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea me too pal no gym or work so feet up all day !
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yea me too pal no gym or work so feet up all day !


You can lift yours?

I'm on pigeon steps lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

What's this talk of days off while I'm poundin the cold streets at daft o clock 

Nice work on the liftin mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Soooo Team Alpha meetin at Croyfords on the 14th mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Posting this in all Team Alpha Journals

Meeting will be at http://www.crayfordweightsandfitness.co.uk/ on the 14th of oct at 1230pm


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi mate, can you please PM me if you're coming to the Team Alpha meet at Crayfords on the 14th, cheers


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sorry I've not got back to you sooner @RACK I'm up for it mate but I'll have to let you know for sure in a couple days, that weekend falls in my rotated sat off work which is usually when me and the other half spend a couple days together so I'll see if she got anything planned for us.

I'm sitting in he gym writing this now drinking my post workout shake! Gone quite well this week but I know I could have lifted heavier than I have and it's getting increasingly harder to gauge which weights to lift as my strength improves 

Diet has been ok apart from a bacon double cheeseburger from bk on Wednesday night, felt quite daft ordering it with a black coffee :lol: missed my pre bed meal last night and delayed yesterday's session until now as it better fits around work. Weight is now up to 105 clothed and a feel and look more bloated than normal, feeling good otherwise.

What you got in store for next week boss?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worrries at all mate.

- - - Updated - - -

No worrries at all mate.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

It's about time I updated this tbh, a few problems at home in my personal life over the last week but I can happily say that it has not negatively affected my training too much...

Lat thurs looked like this,

Seated side lats 24 reps at 8kg

Cable side lats 16 reps at 5kg

Seated DB press 25 reps at 16kg

Standing side last 19 reps at 8kg

Xtrainer 10 mins 108 kcals

Did arms on Saturday,

Cable curls 24 reps 17.5kg, 22.5kg, 25kg

Press downs 16 reps at 27.5kg

Concentration curls 16 reps at 14kg (left arm failed on 8th rep)

Overhead DB press 20 reps 20kg, 22kg

Skull crushers 38 reps at 7.5kg plus the EZ bar weight ???

EZ bar standing curls 32 reps 12kg, then 15kg plus bar weight

Reverse forarms curls 28 reps with olympic bar (forearms were wrecked and pumped to fook by then!)

Incline walk only managed 10 mins 118kcals before cramp set in.

Scott updated me this weekend and a couple of changes coming this week, adding a snack and changing a couple of excercise placements. Only change to yesterday was adding deadlifts at the end which I love but I'm feeling it today!

Yesterday back and chest,

Lat machine 18 reps at 70kg

Incline DB press 16 reps at 24 kg

Barbell row 24 reps at 40kg plus bar weight (wasn't an olympic bar as has plastic sleeves?)

Flat DB press 20 reps at 20kg

Pull downs 20 reps at 55kg

Incline DB flyes 20 reps at 12kg

DB shrugs 24 reps at 28kg (could have gone heavier if not for forearm pump again)

Pec machine 21 reps at 40kg, 45kg

Deadlift 24 reps at 75kg

Legs were today but I'm having to postpone it again which isn't a real problem as I can get everything sorted and whack it in my bag to head there straight from work, also have an evening course I attend on a wednesday which might mean all meals are crammed in but I'm sure it will be fine 

Oh and I'm confirming now that I'll be there on Sunday @RACK  Just need the details mate. My presence will at least make everyone feel better about their physique :lol:

#DoingMyBit


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fantastic mate, that's one more PM I don't have to send out in the morning lol

Be great to see you there


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Mate the shape i'm in wright about now will make every one els happy at the stage they are in lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

How do you think I felt turning upto train with rack and Scott, but trust me its nowt like you'd think you will fit straight in. Both easy to get on with and its all a learning curve, don't put too much pressure on it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt, we're all at different stages of our goals, it makes no difference what you look or even feel like, come along, get trained HARD then we'll all have a laugh with some food.

Bad Alan had a top time when he came to even my dump of a gym haha. You'll love it mate, learn a lot and it's even better that you meet people from here face to face and make new friends.

PM sent to you


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking forward to it mate, hopefully the first of many. In 6 months time who knows what level I'll be at. Certainly hope to have improved a great deal by then!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Missed this I think. In! You gettin train down to croyford?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Matt*2010 said:


> Yeah I'm looking forward to it mate, hopefully the first of many. In 6 months time who knows what level I'll be at. Certainly hope to have improved a great deal by then!


You won't belive how you look in the mirror in 6 months mate, just trust your DJ and follow orders, you can't fail


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

RACK said:


> You won't belive how you look in the mirror in 6 months mate, just trust your DJ and follow orders, you can't fail


I love the small differences you see on a day to day basis spurs me on!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm definitely noticing changes already! I weigh 105kg now and was 97kg at the start  bloat and water probably makes up a vast majority of this but I'm stronger too so it's heading in the right direction.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I am about to complete my 4th week and will update training after tomorrows session. But I've just taken a couple of pics to compare to start. Measurements next week 







Looooooong way to go but mass is going on at least.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Defo some nice improvement in 4 weeks mate, keep it going!!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> Defo some nice improvement in 4 weeks mate, keep it going!!


Still look like sh!t tbh :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Less of the beta talk lol You look better than you did 4 weeks ago, 4 more weeks and you'll look even better buddy


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I can see it all coming together that for sure, I'm bigger and stronger than I was and by a decent margin just doesn't look great just yet.

But I will


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF I forgot about your old pics and had a look back then at the new ones, shhhheeett! You've done really good mate, lower back area has come in loads dont know how the **** you are 8kg heavier, how tall are you?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's more like it. Look at my prep journal and how sh1t I looked, head down and keep working hard. You're goin to get pushed big time on sunday and the food after will be like a mouthgasm after so make sure you enjoy it. Goin to be great to meet ya.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> WTF I forgot about your old pics and had a look back then at the new ones, shhhheeett! You've done really good mate, lower back area has come in loads dont know how the **** you are 8kg heavier, how tall are you?


Cheers mate, you made me a very happy man just then lol

Didn't even notice my back tbh and I've only added deads in this week. Only change I've noticed is my arms are fuller and my chest quite a bit deeper. Trying to get to where you are now pal, then push on from there


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> WTF I forgot about your old pics and had a look back then at the new ones, shhhheeett! You've done really good mate, lower back area has come in loads dont know how the **** you are 8kg heavier, how tall are you?


I'm 6ft 2" mate, a lot of that weight will be water and also gains on my legs.

Buzzing for Sunday!!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good man, yea it'll be a top day. Sttttttarving thinking about food after even now though :sad:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Legs on Wednesday...

Leg press

[email protected] 140kg ultra wide

[email protected] 140kg wide

[email protected] 140kg medium

[email protected] 140kg close

Machine press

[email protected] 130kg

[email protected] 130kg

Leg extensions

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 60kg

Bike

10 mins, 4.27km, 74kcal

Shoulders this morning...

Seated dumbbell press

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

Seated side lats

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Cable side lats

[email protected] 7.5kg both

[email protected] 6.25kg both

Standing side lats

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Trying to keep myself fresh for Sunday but intensity was still high. Not sure whether to do arms tomorrow as planned or save myself for Sunday?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Which session are you in Sunday ?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Dont say that, he might not come :blink:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Which session are you in Sunday ?


Chest session mate, looking forward to it. Got enough aggression built up over the last week or so to give it hell.

I might not be a strong as you guys but that won't stop me giving it my best. Fcuk the pain, it never lasts!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Just go train bi's tmorrow if your doing tri's Sunday? Thats what I did with my arm day as hitting bi's sunday so just trained tri's..


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Just go train bi's tmorrow if your doing tri's Sunday? Thats what I did with my arm day as hitting bi's sunday so just trained tri's..


Part of me wants to do both sessions mate but I know that will cripple me :lol:

Half the fun is seeing how much we can be pushed though tbh.

The food afterwards will be well deserved!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Imagine how hard you push yourself, times it by 100................ you're still way off!!! 

Really looking forward to seein everyone


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good to meet you yesterday mate and top effort put in by you! You're a big unit so another couple of months keepin goin and you'll shock yourself


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Matt*2010 said:


> Part of me wants to do both sessions mate but I know that will cripple me :lol:
> 
> Half the fun is seeing how much we can be pushed though tbh.
> 
> The food afterwards will be well deserved!


Glad you didn't take both sessions on lol? Top effort yesterday mate, worked hard!!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mate I was literally blowing out of my ar$e during my session, rolling around with a mouth like Ghandis flip flop taking trips to the fountain for some solace.

Back session look brutal, I love dead litfs and wish I could lift half of what you do, my 1rm would have been about 100kg after chest!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

lol ye back looked tough! I am feeling it on my pecs today. Back sat at the computer bolloxed (could not wake up this morning)! Good to meet you yesterday ;o)


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> lol ye back looked tough! I am feeling it on my pecs today. Back sat at the computer bolloxed (could not wake up this morning)! Good to meet you yesterday ;o)


Yeah I feel it a bit today but strangely my tri's are ok?

Lucky with the sleep, crashed at 00:00 and woke at 2:30 been up since  set me up for the week that has!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

thats crap. My tris are quite trashed tbh lol. that nandos was good  i was ravenous lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Well done yesterday mate, you worked really hard. Thats what you call getting a proper sweat on lol. Be great to see how much you can improve for next time, and its great having Scott figure you out in person no doubt you'll improve more as a result


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Little update!

Still gaining weight, starting to gain a little fat/ look bloated but I'm not too worried as I'm gaining in the right places too.

New chest exercises this week think Scott will change it up again next week, did this on Tuesday as I was fried on Monday!

Flat flyes

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 8kg

Floor flyes

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Flat bench

[email protected] 30kg +bar

[email protected] 25kg +bar

[email protected] 25kg +bar

[email protected] 25kg +bar

Incline DB press

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Close grip bench

[email protected] 15kg

[email protected] 15kg

Dips

[email protected] -35kg

[email protected] -35kg

[email protected] -35kg

Tri press downs

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 25kg

[email protected] 17.5kg

Overhead extension

[email protected] 16kg

[email protected] 18kg

This was yesterday...

Dead lifts

[email protected] 40+bar

[email protected] 60+bar

[email protected] 80+ bar

[email protected] 100+ bar

[email protected] 100+ bar

Pullups

[email protected] -20

[email protected] -20

[email protected] -30

[email protected] -30

[email protected] -30

[email protected] -40

One arm rows

[email protected] 22kg both arms

[email protected] 22kg both arms

[email protected] 22kg both arms

Pull downs behind neck

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 40kg

[email protected] 40kg

And today...

Leg press

[email protected] 150kg ultra wide

[email protected] 150kg wide

[email protected] 150kg medium

[email protected] 150kg close

Squat machine

[email protected] 240

[email protected] 240

Leg extensions

[email protected] 70kg

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 60kg

Calf raises

[email protected] 170kg

[email protected] 170kg

Feeling gooooooood!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers mate 

Really enjoying the progress I'm making, feeling good on very little sleep as well although that's not for the want of trying!

Feeling stronger daily and recovering ultra quick in comparison to start.

#EasyGame!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

#SleepingsCheating Haven't you seen my insomnia posts hahaha

Nice progression mate


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

RACK said:


> #SleepingsCheating Haven't you seen my insomnia posts hahaha
> 
> Nice progression mate


Cheers Rack, all I'm doing is cat napping at the moment. Though I did get a nice sleep last night as it goes!

I'll sleep when I'm dead :lol:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

I didn't feel as strong today, I pushed on with my shoulder session and got it done so I'm quite pleased because every rep was agony today!

Not sure why? Literally struggled to let my arms hang by the side as even that weight was too much :lol:

Looked like this...

Seated DB press

[email protected] 16kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

Seated side lats

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Cable side lats

[email protected] 6.25kg

[email protected] 6.25kg

Standing side lats

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg (fcuk knows how I got the last rep out)

Arms tomorrow morning


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Gun day for me tomorrow aswell dude looking forward to it! I know what you mean about shoulders, his workouts always **** me right up :thumbup1:


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Gun day for me tomorrow aswell dude looking forward to it! I know what you mean about shoulders, his workouts always **** me right up :thumbup1:


You know you'll beast it mate, no fcuking about tomorrow no work to worry about and I've turned down a night out in favor of feeling human tomorrow


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

lol good lad, not into driving and watching them make ****s of themselves? I'm on babysitting duty for my brother lol, wild Fridays!!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> lol good lad, not into driving and watching them make ****s of themselves? I'm on babysitting duty for my brother lol, wild Fridays!!


Nah I'm out tomorrow night instead, not interested in being taxi and having 3 pist lads screaming bus w4nkers at EVERY

stop on the way home :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha same as my mates I just join in! Told you you're missing a trick talking to drunk birds sober !


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Haha same as my mates I just join in! Told you you're missing a trick talking to drunk birds sober !


You're probably right, never really done proper nights out when sober tbh. If no luck tomorrow I'm giving it a try, this forearm pump is killing me now :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Easier to identify your prey with no beer goggles lol! Have a gd'un tmro big lad


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

dutch_scott said:


> Hope weekend was good!
> 
> New routine changes in let's increase the 10kg gain in size ! Lots of potential u


Thanks mate. Been a bit mental this weekend! Looking forward to getting back into routine tomorrow tbh. I'm a clean slate for you to work with mate, I'd have gotten nowhere near where I am now if I weren't listening to you so lead me down whichever path you think best


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Having felt like absolute shyte for the last couple of days today's session in the gym was awesome! Upped weights and reps from last week and again having problem choosing weights, could easily go heavier on some that I was struggling with last week!! Clearly getting stronger. Weight has plateaued off now and I am steady at 106-107kg but look like I'm losing weight around my flabs so I'm really pleased 

Been getting really hot at night and getting a few hot flushes too but I think I've caught a bug that's going around hence me feeling rough for two days. However after just getting back from the gym I feel amazing!!!

Looking forward to getting stuck in tomorrow.

Today was...

Flat flyes

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 20kg

Floor flyes

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Smith bench

[email protected] 30kg +bar

[email protected] 30kg +bar

[email protected] 30kg +bar

[email protected] 30kg +bar

[email protected] 30kg +bar

Incline DB

[email protected] 12kg

[email protected] 12kg

Close grip bench

[email protected] 20kg +bar

[email protected] 20kg +bar

Dips

[email protected] -25kg

[email protected] -25kg

[email protected] -25kg

Tricep press downs

[email protected] 25kg

[email protected] 30kg

[email protected] 20kg

Overhead extensions

[email protected] 16kg

[email protected] 16kg

Dips are a huuuuge improvement on last week. Up in reps and weight... Just as Scott said!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Progress is coming thick and fast mate


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Feeling top notch bud! It has been really hard work this week with feeling ill all the time sweating up etc but forget about all that when in at the gym and just have to push myself. Did back today and it looked like this...

Dead lifts

[email protected] 80kg

[email protected] 140kg

[email protected] 140kg

[email protected] 120kg

Pull ups

[email protected] -20kg wide

[email protected] -20kg close

[email protected] -30kg close

[email protected] -30kg close

One arm rows

[email protected] 24kg

[email protected] 24kg

[email protected] 24kg

Pull down behind neck

[email protected] 50kg

[email protected] 50kg

[email protected] 50kg

[email protected] 60kg

Pleased again with the way it went but it really took it out of me doing those deads, never gone anywhere near that weight before and being tall makes it that much harder. I remembered to breath this week though and by my standards I smashed it 

Left the gym feeling sick and if I can push myself that hard then something is clearly going right for me. I absolutely will be a monster, today I decided :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

LOVE the last line of that post!!!


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Legs today, doing arms in the morning tomorrow and shoulders in the evening because I missed a session on Friday.

Leg press machine

[email protected] 160kg ultra wide

[email protected] 160kg wide

[email protected] 160kg medium

[email protected] 160kg close

Squat machine

[email protected] 260 (18)

[email protected] 260 (18)

Leg extensions

[email protected] 45kg

[email protected] 45kg

[email protected] 45kg

[email protected] 45kg

Calf raises

[email protected] 190kg

[email protected] 190kg

A new progress pic...



^Today


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Shoulders done, arms later. Using tapatalk so not sure what happened with pics above?

As I'm training twice today Scott suggested I use this a a cheat day so

I'm currently sitting in the drive through in burger king waiting for my double whopper meal wishing my arms would fall off because of the pain :lol:

Not a massive session but does its job...

Seated DB press

[email protected] 16kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

[email protected] 22kg

Seated side Lats

[email protected] 12kg

[email protected] 12kg

Cable side Lats

[email protected] 5kg

[email protected] 6.25kg

Standing side Lats

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Reps improved on last week with weights the same so I'm still heading in the right direction.


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Arms done and just had a big old bowl of pork stew with half a loaf of bread 

For clarity I've been recording plates added to the bar rather than total weight. Not sure how much an EZ curl bar weighs anyway.

Cable curls

[email protected] 27.5kg

[email protected] 27.5kg

Press downs

[email protected] 32.5kg

[email protected] 32.5kg

[email protected] 22.5kg

Concentration curls

[email protected] 16kg both

[email protected] 12kg both

[email protected] 12kg both

Overhead extension

[email protected] 20kg

[email protected] 20kg

Skull crushers

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

[email protected] 10kg

Ez curls

[email protected] 15kg standing

[email protected] 12.5kg sitting

[email protected] 12.5kg sitting

[email protected] 12.5kg sitting

Reverse forearm curls

[email protected] bar

[email protected] bar


----------



## Matt*2010 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ok time for an update as I'm well out of touch with this log. I've been logging everything at home and forget that doing it on here also is a tool to be used for support etc and should not be neglected!

Training has been excellect this last week, the week before was absolute dog shyte because I was feeling ill every day and possibly made it worse by continuing to go to the gym, by the end of that week I was fooked and messaged Scott, possibly solved a problem I have had now but maybe I was being a bit dramtic jumping to conclusions suggesting high estrogen levels!

Anyway I'm about to enter the last 2 weeks of this phase with Scott and I've gained roughly 9kg but my weight has plateued since stopping dbol, I've upped kcals but finding it very difficult to get food it tbh but even persevering I've not gained any weight. Could be aids, but more likely it is that I'm losing fat as well now! I'm visibly a LOT thinner than I was 8 weeks ago, still fat but just not as fat :lol: I had a look at some pics that I took about 3 months ago and I was a fukkin mess. Needless to say I've got the bug now and missing just one day at the gym winds me up to the point of an awful mood.

I don't think there is much point in me posting my weights and lifts up now as I have about 10 sessions worth since my last update because I've been slack on here but I can say that weight has been added as have reps on all bar a few excercises. The biggest difference for me is the speed I'm getting through the sessions now, on day one I was blowing out of my ar$e and had to rest a lot between sets but now I'm spending less time in the gym lifting heavier with more time under load which obviously means more intense workouts and muscle gain to follow I hope 

I did legs on Friday and pushed myself ridiculously hard because I'm quite an angry chappy this week lol for the first time I have doms in my legs!! Can be quite difficult to push for that last rep when you train on your own as I do but it always helps when you go in angry. I'm going to have to find something to p1ss me off before I enter I reckon!

Another positive I've noticed recently is that I'm sleeping better now, since the clocks have changed I've found myself getting and hour or two kip in the afternoon when getting home from work, always find it difficult to get to sleep before midnight so normally get 5 hours before I have to get up for work, but catching up in the afternoon when I can is definitely making a difference. It does mean that I'm training later some days but thats not a bad thing because the gym is fairly quiet at the moment. Dreading January when all the resolution team turn up!

Chest again tomorrow and I'm looking forward to it as always, love training chest. I'm still a weak fukk but looking back to some of my earlier lifts the improvement is mental. My problem is that I don't really know my own limit and sometimes I underestimate myself. If I could crack that then my imporvement would be even more impressive. Having said that I know that I would not have got this far if I weren't following the Alpha path so I can only be pleased with what I've done so far.

There is still a lot more to come from me. Progress is easy when you can enjoy what you're doing and easier when you have confidence in the instuctions you are following. Both boxes ticked right there!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds like its going good mate. Push push push!!!


----------

